# A little B&B Porn (BBW, VS, and More)



## Kimmer (Oct 28, 2007)

*I posted this in the wrong section earlier (ooops sorry). So, I decided to repost this under the B&amp;B section  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).*

Just thought I'd share two (out of five) of my most recent large CP swap packages with you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)...boosting a BBW/VS from over 350 to...G-d only knows where LMAO *giddy with excitement*.

There are 3 other hauls that I didn't take pictures of...but I will at some point. I got "winded" after fixing these LOL.

I am waiting on another 5 CP packages of the same size and larger (including some of the new debuts at BBW and VS)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).

OH - The little individually wrapped items (in cookie sheets) in the first picture are *NikkelPsyche's Body Butter Bars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). The others in brown wrapping are generous soap samples.












* NikkelPsyche is from Makeup Alley.


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 3, 2007)

whoa maybe my mind is in the gutter...but i see the word porn in the title...and in most porno BBW means "big boned woman" so i was thinking....whoa does this belong here lol

you have a nice selection i'm thinking of upgrading my stash too


----------



## lummerz (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Stash!

hrm...BBW stands for Big, Beautiful woman...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 4, 2007)

wow. nice stuff


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 10, 2007)

> whoa maybe my mind is in the gutter...but i see the word porn in the title...and in most porno BBW means "big boned woman" so i was thinking....whoa does this belong here lol
> 
> Yeah, really! Why does it say porn?


----------

